# MKV/MKVI + camber plates + Airlift



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I was curious if anyone was running any sort of camber plates on their setups (If it it even possible). 

They are not needed, but I would like to see a bit more negative camber in the front. I think it will look better and add a tad more clearance in the front fenders.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Are the top plates of airlifts completely flat?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

no need for them. the mkv (not sure about the mk6) has camber adjustment of up to 4 degrees in the rear which is plenty. if you want to go more than that, then i believe you need a camber plate.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

bassmanjosh said:


> no need for them. the mkv (not sure about the mk6) has camber adjustment of up to 4 degrees in the rear which is plenty. if you want to go more than that, then i believe you need a camber plate.


 hes talking about them for the front.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think you can get mkv front camber plates from ksport or from a company called kmac. havent seen it dont yet


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I Know HR makes these, although they say they only work with HR. Im sure they could be modified otherwise...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting, I guess Im going to start calling around.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Slo.Mo.Shun, did you every figure this out?

I would like to adjust my camber and toe. I have found some camber plates, but not sure if it's adaptable to Air Lift XLs.

http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/pillowball_detail.asp?product_id=pm01



http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=1209


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Been playing with this idea for a while. Unfortunately, due to the fact that the Air Lift struts use a proprietary strut bearing / mount, I don't think it will work. All of the currently available camber plates mount with a single bolt to the strut shaft, just like an OEM bearing. Where as the airlift use a proprietary bearing the bolts directly to the car with the 3 studs. From what I understand, the bearing / mount is not replaceable / compatible with other mounts. 

My only option is to slot my strut tower mounting holes to allow for the adjustment of camber, which I am not to keen on.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I have not looked in to it, since I have not been able to drive in months.

I wonder what will it take to make some camber plates for the XLs. I have a plasma table that could cut those shapes and a cnc vertical mill.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Isnt the airlift top plate just a steel plate with 4 holes drilled in it? 3 for the studs to be pressed into and one for the strut shaft?

If that's the case, just have a local machine shop cut out a similar plate shape but drill the strut shaft hole inward from the original location. 

It'd be a fixed camber plate, but my guess is that if you're on bags you're dialing in camber for stance reasons and don't need the fine tune camber adjustment for performance reasons.

If someone wanted to make a bunch of extras to dial in 2-3 degrees of camber on mkiv/mkv's, you could sell them easily I bet. I'd love to see positive front camber go away on vws:laugh:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

How far can you move the top inward before the bags rub on the inside of the towers?


----------

